# Yard Man Snow thrower 7HP/24"



## fyaajster (Nov 14, 2016)

Yard Man 7HP/24" 
Model# 31AE633E401 Year 1998

Hello I new here,
My YM throttle linkage level has broken off and I can only turn on by inserting a flat head screw driver to lift it into the on position to be able to start.
I have been searching for two weeks for a replacement part and can not locate the parts. I went to MTD website to see if I can locate the part# but it is not in the manual. If someone from here knows the PN please post it I would gladly appreciate it a lot. 

"The part is call throttle control or governor throttle level control" I think thats what they call it in the manual.

Thanks


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Good Used, $10 plus ride. PM if interested. Very Common part used on many engines.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I believe you have to search the motor model to get that part btw. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyaajster (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks! e.fisher26


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is an available one I have on a 7hp engine, Numbers Not Necessary. $10 plus ship


----------

